# Process in photo sequence "La Dominica"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Resorteros!

Several friends have suggested creating some tutorial, but as you know, the translator I distorts much my messages, so then, I trust that the images speak for me.

Here I present a photo sequence of the process. This I have named "La Dominica" by suggestion of my brother ChanekeJosh.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Next phots...


















































I owe the images of the fork over.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Images before her bath oil


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

If you allow me ... reserve this space to add the final images.

Thank you for your visit and even more for commenting.

*I have the photos ready resorteronta refinements.*


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

wow thats alot of work.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

amazing


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cool Chepo!
Beautiful Resorteros...
Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Heck of a transition!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

All i have to say is WOW, what did you use to cave that out with?


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

now thats some nice hand crafted work


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW. that is A LOT of carving!!! nice job! THANK YOU for posting


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for your help and beautiful slingshot!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The heavily worked naturals are a lot of work. I know that is redundant speech but it felt right. Consider it repetition for emphasis.

Another great natural from the depths of the branch!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That has an exellent shape. Very very nice work.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

You certainly have the eye of the artist You always make the best of what you have available to you....Your collection of naturals is very impressive!...and this one is another success for sure!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_ Beautiful job! You are a true artist with an eye for excellence!_


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow chepo what kind of saw do ymy use for the cup?


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

mckee said:


> wow chepo what kind of saw do ymy use for the cup?


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Also please explain how you do those beautiful channels at the fork tips. They are so neat...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

*Ready, the final images are added.*

*The inserted into the space booked for it.*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

filipino_saltik said:


> The heavily worked naturals are a lot of work. I know that is redundant speech but it felt right. Consider it repetition for emphasis.
> 
> Another great natural from the depths of the branch!


Thanks RayShot


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Also please explain how you do those beautiful channels at the fork tips. They are so neat...


If the groove is at 90 degrees occupy a strip of sand just wish the groove width


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

It is very interesting to see your way from a "simple" fork to an awesome piece of Art...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

el mejor vid construcción que he visto en este sitio! usted también tiene un talento para la fotografía. No creo que me olvidé de nuestro negocio, he estado muy ocupado en la última semana. felicitaciones por tus habilidades! a su hermano de otra madre JEJEJE

abrozote


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Chepo, mucho trabajo Papa y ahora tu tienes una magnifica regalo de Madera!!!!!! Excellente Pana!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Elmar said:


> Chepo, mucho trabajo Papa y ahora tu tienes una magnifica regalo de Madera!!!!!! Excellente Pana!!!!!!!! Flatband


Gracias mi Pana, jeje! por el comentario y la deferencia de hacerlo en español, se siente muy bien.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

That is some NASTY work there bud. It's amazing how an ugly looking tree branch can turn into such a beautiful work of art.

GREAT job!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Beautiful job chepo truely inspiring the final product stands out alot beautiful!
Also did you stain it too?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is so AWESOME I can't believe how amazing that is, it must be one of the coolest naturals I have seen. Thanks for the post and the great idea.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good work Chepo. It came out very dark, did you use boiled linseed oil?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

what a result thats stunning!! i feel like i cheat not using a knife to carve the shape haha


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

KennyCannon said:


>


That rocker! my DH


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Por dios Chepo que has hecho de Ramona se transformo en Elsa Pataki , me he fijado que dejaste el frontal plano sin surquito , creo que ese detalle es buenisimo mi mai .

Abrazote Maestro


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Lots of work certainly pays off!

Beautiful work!

Bill


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> Lots of work certainly pays off!
> 
> Beautiful work!
> 
> Bill


Thanks WTBJR


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Por dios Chepo que has hecho de Ramona se transformo en Elsa Pataki , me he fijado que dejaste el frontal plano sin surquito , creo que ese detalle es buenisimo mi mai .
> 
> Abrazote Maestro


Hay pillin , pillin conque surquito en herradura, esto tiene que influir en algo lo probaré.
Muchas gracias mi hermano .... Alfito


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo,

























































¿Que se puede decir en palabras cuando las imagenes parlan solitas mi mai?? Sublime mai, sublime...


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fantastic step by step! Thanks much for sharing!, I know I'm gonna look to his thread for reference a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Fantastic step by step! Thanks much for sharing!, I know I'm gonna look to his thread for reference a lot. Thanks.


Thanks Karok01, aprecio tu comentario.


----------

